# diy laundry soap



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.howdoesshe.com/cheaper-and-better-diy-laundry-detergent

Works great! Smells amazing and lasts for ever. Great for stocking up!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

momofsix said:


> http://www.howdoesshe.com/cheaper-and-better-diy-laundry-detergent
> 
> Works great! Smells amazing and lasts for ever. Great for stocking up!


Ah, someone came up with my same idea. Last time I made my laundry detergent, I added a couple of capfuls of the Gain scent booster. But I do the liquid instead of the dry.

My family thinks the homemade doesn't clean as well because there is no scent.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I used to make my own laundry soap until I found Nellie's in 5 gallon buckets. No scent, just clean. Last for years, because you only use a spoonful. Great for mama cloth and diapers as well as everything else.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> I used to make my own laundry soap until I found Nellie's in 5 gallon buckets. No scent, just clean. Last for years, because you only use a spoonful. Great for mama cloth and diapers as well as everything else.


Could you give me a little more info about this product?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't use anything with scent so will forego the softeners but will do the rest and see how it works. I still have about 2 years of detergent but wanted to try this before all ingredients left the store shelves in case of SHTF.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I make my own also. I do not add any scent to it but have considered adding an essential oil for scent. I have always made the liquid form but may try the dry next time. If you want to add softness and reduce static add white vinegar to the rinse cycle (I put it in my Downy ball and toss it in the washer).

This link has a list of other detergent "recipes" to try.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/homemade-laundry-detergent-4252/


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I make my own also. I do not add any scent to it but have considered adding an essential oil for scent. I have always made the liquid form but may try the dry next time. If you want to add softness and reduce static add white vinegar to the rinse cycle (I put it in my Downy ball and toss it in the washer).
> 
> This link has a list of other detergent "recipes" to try.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/homemade-laundry-detergent-4252/


Thanks for the tip on white vinegar.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I make my own also. It only takes bar soap, Borax and Washing Soda. I will try the above recipe except no softener. I use Dr Bronners soaps and they smell great. I also use the vinegar. I have realized you need at least 1/4 c or you still get static.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine is similar, fels naptha soap, borax, washing soda. Wife loves it, but now she wants me to add the purex crystals....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Now bear in mind, this only be my opinion, but I use the fels naptha, washin soda an borax formula. 

It gets my clothes clean an if that be what it do it don't need nothin else. Be simple an cheap. The more ya add the more it costs.


----------

